# stamped concrete losing its color in spots-



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi - We did a stamped concrete patio around our pool about 6 years ago and it has now lost its color in some spots (right outside where the pool cover area) it is supposed to be a redish color but it is white in these spots! I have read that re-sealing it will restore the color- is this true and if so what product can you guys recommend?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your going to have to neutralize the surface first, wash it good and then re-seal

Check out anyplace that sells decorative concrete products, perhaps your local ready mix plant and see what they have that can handle the UV and salt water or chlorine (which ever your using)


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Remove the old sealer, then reseal.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Use the same sealer you used the first time and just let the customer know that it will have to be done every 3 years or so.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Your going to have to neutralize the surface first, wash it good and then re-seal
> 
> Check out anyplace that sells decorative concrete products, perhaps your local ready mix plant and see what they have that can handle the UV and salt water or chlorine (which ever your using)


What do you mean by "neutralize" ?


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> Use the same sealer you used the first time and just let the customer know that it will have to be done every 3 years or so.


I am the customer! I am a carpentry contractor, not a mason - I am not to sure what type of sealer they used at the time-


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

did you use a solvent base sealer?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

That white film on the surface, is it a salt water pool or chlorine pool? It needs to be neutralized. It just won't wash off and it you just apply new sealer it will look great until it drys and that white will bleed thru and not look good. I'd you just wash it off it will still be there and again after you seal it will come back.

It's not that simple of a job and if done incorrectly can really look horrible. You may want to hire someone, watch them so you can do it yourself next time.


----------



## DManchester (Apr 20, 2012)

*sealer*

I see you are from NJ, Check out Sealant Depot, 
They are in Cinnaminson NJ.
Give them a call, talk to Matt. Great source of info. He'll straighten you out 

(856) 829-7325

Sealant Depot
1100 Taylor's Lane
Suite #4
Cinnaminson,NJ 08077 

sealantdepot.com


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> That white film on the surface, is it a salt water pool or chlorine pool? It needs to be neutralized. It just won't wash off and it you just apply new sealer it will look great until it drys and that white will bleed thru and not look good. I'd you just wash it off it will still be there and again after you seal it will come back.
> 
> It's not that simple of a job and if done incorrectly can really look horrible. You may want to hire someone, watch them so you can do it yourself next time.


it is a chlorine pool- I can powerwash it - no problem - but what product do you use to neutralize the old sealer?


----------



## martymc (May 30, 2012)

if its a solvent based sealer you can simply mist it with Xylene to re melt it back into the surface. it looks like it has just separated from the surface for some reason. i have ran into this same problem with a patio i sealed about a year ago. i used a H&Q sealer from Sherwin Williams, i have yet to call them and see what there going to do about it.
fyi before you spray it make sure its dry and you give it a good broom sweep. If there is anything on the surface it will be stuck there for forever.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

DManchester said:


> I see you are from NJ, Check out Sealant Depot,
> They are in Cinnaminson NJ.
> Give them a call, talk to Matt. Great source of info. He'll straighten you out
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother- I am in touch with Matt and we are working on a solution (literally) to the problem- :thumbup:
I live close to you actually- in Howell - Did they rebuild the Clarksburg Inn after the fire? I have not been by there in a few years--It was on my commute to a job for years and I used to love seeing all the gutted deer hanging out front after hunting season-


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

nothing needs to be neutralized. the light spots are where your sealer has failed and lifted (no longer there). your first step is to find out what type of sealer was used in the first place so that you can proceed accordingly as far as "their" product is concerned. for example I use a solvent based product (lacquer) and I have never.... never had a call back for redo. That being said the "hillbilly Boyz" that I buy my stuff from have a product (which i'm sure is mostly lacquer thinner) that thety sell for redos. "roll it on and it melts and blends the old... then apply new""


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

If the color hardener is completely worn away, then just resealing it won't bring the color back. 

It's difficult to tell from the pics. If you are looking at gray concrete in those spots you are going to have to do more than reseal.

Dave


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

mr johnson is correct imo, i think whole patio will need new color then resealed, ? is what did thay use to color concrete, h&c sovent based? latex based?.


----------



## DManchester (Apr 20, 2012)

*Clarksburg*



TIGHTER MITER said:


> Thanks Brother- I am in touch with Matt and we are working on a solution (literally) to the problem- :thumbup:
> I live close to you actually- in Howell - Did they rebuild the Clarksburg Inn after the fire? I have not been by there in a few years--It was on my commute to a job for years and I used to love seeing all the gutted deer hanging out front after hunting season-


No Problem! Always happy to help, you do some nice work! Matt's a great guy and should have you straightened out. 
I have a cousin who lives in Howell, and no ...unfortunately they did not rebuild the "Burg" as we locals call it. Seems that insurance money couldn't cover it. It's a shame..the plans looked nice. 
Good luck with the reseal!


----------



## decorativeguru (Jan 14, 2013)

*Failed sealer*

Hello, 
From the picture the sealer you used has lifted from the surface. Whenever an air gap is created between the sealer and substrate it appears white as in the photo. Your color is still there. Think of the sealer as glass if it is crushed or distorted it looks white rather than clear. Usually vapor emissions from underneath the slab is the culprit, although another reason is UV rays can damage acrylic sealers - they break down and peel almost like sunburn on your skin. Most waterbase sealers don't hold up as well to moisture or UV and are more likely to "blush" as in your photo. To remedy the situation you need to find out if a solvent or water base sealer has been used. Hopefully it is solvent, and then yes you can recoat it or if there is plenty of sealer there use xylene as recommended to re-emulsify it and re-adhere the sealer to the concrete. If a waterbase acrylic was used- you will have to strip the entire coating off with a stripper designed for that and reapply using a solvent base sealer if possible. A recommendation I have also is to use Tru-grip in the sealer since you have a pool deck. With wet bare feet acrylic sealers get slippery. Contact Contractor Source at 888-263-5895 they can help you out with product and tech help or go to their site www.walttools.com
Hope all goes well
Greg


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Depending on the type of sealer they make different products for resealing, most I think have a higher xylene content to melt the old stuff into the new stuff.

Like was said above though, your gonna want to wash it really good.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont know much about concrete,but i would guess chlorine ate through sealer and bleached the color of concrete,no?


----------

